# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  رمضان كريييييييييييييييييييييم

## قنوان

*

بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان لكل يوم من رمضان دعاء

دعاء اليوم الأول
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ ، وَنَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِ الغافِلينَ  وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياً عَنِ المُجرِمينَ ..

دعاء اليوم الثاني
اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن سَخَطِكَ وَنَقِماتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ ،بِرَحمَتِكَ يا أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .
دعاء اليوم الثالث
اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهنَ وَالتَّنْبيهِ ، وَ باعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ ،وَ اجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِن كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ ، بِجودِكَ يااَجوَدَ الأجْوَدينَ .
دعاء اليوم الرابع
اَللّهُمَّ قَوِّني فيهِ عَلى اِقامَةِ اَمرِكَ ، وَ اَذِقني فيهِ حَلاوَةِ ذِكْرِكَ ، وَ اَوْزِعْني فيهِ لِأداءِ شُكْرِكَ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ احْفَظْني فيهِ بِحِفظِكَ و َسَتْرِكَ يا اَبصَرَ النّاظِرينَ .
دعاء اليوم الخامس
اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن عِبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ المُقَرَّبينَ ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ
دعاء اليوم السادس
اَللّهُمَّ لا تَخْذُلني فيهِ لِتَعَرُّضِ مَعصِيَتِكَ ، وَ لاتَضرِبني بِسِياطِ نَقِمَتِكَ ، وَ زَحْزِحني فيهِ مِن موُجِبات سَخَطِكَ بِمَنِّكَ وَ اَياديكَ يا مُنتَهى رَغْبَةِ الرّاغِبينَ .
دعاء اليوم السابع
اَللّهُمَّ اَعِنّي فيهِ عَلى صِيامِهِ وَ قِيامِهِ ، وَ جَنِّبني فيهِ مِن هَفَواتِهِ وَاثامِهِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ ذِكْرَكَ بِدَوامِهِ ، بِتَوْفيقِكَ يا هادِيَ المُضِّلينَ ..
دعاء اليوم الثامن
اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ رَحمَةَ الأَيْتامِ وَ اِطعامَ الطَّعامِ وَاِفْشاءَ وَصُحْبَةَ الكِرامِ بِطَوْلِكَ يا مَلْجَاَ الأمِلينَ .
دعاء اليوم التاسع
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ ، وَ اهْدِني فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ ، وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ الجامِعَةِ بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ .
دعاء اليوم العاشر
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُتَوَكِلينَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ ،
وَ اجعَلني فيه مِنَ المُقَرَّبينَ اِليكَ بِاِحْسانِكَ يا غايَةَ الطّالبينَ .
دعاء اليوم الحادي عشر
اَللّهُمَّ حَبِّبْ اِلَيَّ فيهِ الْإحسانَ ، وَ كَرِّهْ فيهِ الْفُسُوقَ وَ العِصيانَ وَ حَرِّمْ عَلَيَّ فيهِ السَخَطَ وَ النّيرانَ بعَوْنِكَ ياغياثَ المُستَغيثينَ .
دعاء اليوم الثاني عشر
اَللّهُمَّ زَيِّنِّي فيهِ بالسِّترِ وَ الْعَفافِ ، وَ اسْتُرني فيهِ بِلِِِباسِ الْقُنُوعِ و َالكَفافِ ، وَ احْمِلني فيهِ عَلَى الْعَدْلِ وَ الْإنصافِ ، وَ آمنِّي فيهِ مِنْ كُلِّ ما اَخافُ بِعِصْمَتِكَ ياعصمَةَ الْخائفينَ .
دعاء اليوم الثالث عشر
اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ صَبِّرْني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ الْأبرارِ بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ ..
دعاء اليوم الرابع عشر
اَللّهُمَّ لاتُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بالْعَثَراتِ ، وَ اَقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْخَطايا وَ الْهَفَواتِ ، وَ لا تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا وَ الأفاتِ بِعزَّتِكَ ياعِزَّ المُسْلمينَ .
دعاء اليوم الخامس عشر
اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعةَ الخاشعينَ ، وَ اشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِانابَةِ المُخْبِتينَ ، بِأمانِكَ ياأمانَ الخائفينَ .
دعاء اليوم السادس عشر اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوافَقَةِ الْأبرارِ ، وَ جَنِّبْني فيهِ مُرافَقَةِ الأشرارِ ، وَآوني
فيهِ برَحمَتِكَ إلى دارِ القَرارِ بإلهيَّتِكَ يا إله العالمينَ .
دعاء اليوم السابع عشر
اَللّهُمَّ اهدِني فيهِ لِصالِحِ الأعْمالِ ، وَ اقضِ لي فيهِ الحوائِجَ
وَ الآمالِ يا مَنْ لا يَحتاجُ إلى التَّفسيرِ وَ السُّؤالِ ، يا عالِماً بِما في صُدُورِ العالمينَ صَلِّ عَلى
مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آله الطّاهرينَ ..
دعاء اليوم الثامن عشر
اَللّهُمَّ نَبِّهني فيهِ لِبَرَكاتِ أسحارِهِ ، وَ نوِّرْ قَلْبي بِضِياءِ أنوارِهِ ، وَ خُذْ بِكُلِّ أعْضائِي إلى اتِّباعِ آثارِهِ بِنُورِكَ يا مُنَوِّرَ قُلُوبِ العارفينَ ..
دعاء اليوم التاسع عشر
أللّهُمَّ وَفِّر فيهِ حَظّي مِن بَرَكاتِهِ ، وَ سَهِّلْ سَبيلي إلى  خيْراتِهِ ، وَ لا تَحْرِمْني
قَبُولَ حَسَناتِهِ يا هادِياً إلى الحَقِّ المُبينِ .
دعاء اليوم العشرين
أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ الجِنان ، وَ أغلِقْ عَنَّي فيهِ أبوابَ النِّيرانِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِتِلاوَةِ القُرانِ يامُنْزِلَ السَّكينَةِ في قُلُوبِ المؤمنين .
دعاء اليوم الحادي والعشرين
أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لي فيهِ إلى مَرضاتكَ دَليلاً ، و لا تَجعَلْ لِلشَّيْطانِ فيهِ عَلَيَّ سَبيلاً ، وَ اجْعَلِ الجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً وَ مَقيلاً ، يا قاضِيَ حَوائج الطالبينَ .
دعاء اليوم الثاني و العشرين
أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ فَضْلِكَ ، وَ أنزِل عَلَيَّ فيهِ بَرَكاتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوجِباتِ مَرضاتِكَ ، وَ أسْكِنِّي فيهِ بُحْبُوحاتِ جَنّاتَكَ ، يا مَجيبَ دَعوَةِ المُضْطَرِّينَ .
دعاء اليوم الثالث و العشرين
أللّهُمَّ اغْسِلني فيهِ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ ، وَ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ العُيُوبِ ، وَ امْتَحِنْ قَلبي فيهِ بِتَقْوى القُلُوبِ ، يامُقيلَ عَثَراتِ المُذنبين .
دعاء اليوم الرابع و العشرين
أللّهُمَّ إنِّي أسألُكَ فيهِ مايُرضيكَ ، وَ أعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يغضبك ، وَ أسألُكَ التَّوفيقَ
فيهِ لِأَنْ اُطيعَكَ وَلا أعْصِيَكَ ، يا جواد السّائلينَ .
دعاء اليوم الخامس و العشرين
أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مُحِبّاً لِأوْليائكَ ، وَ مُعادِياً لِأعْدائِكَ ، مُسْتَنّاً بِسُنَّةِ خاتمِ أنبيائكَ ، يا عاصمَ قٌلٌوب النَّبيّينَ .
دعاء اليوم السادس و العشرين
أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ سَعْيي فيهِ مَشكوراً ، وَ ذَنبي فيهِ مَغفُوراً ، وَ عَمَلي فيهِ مَقبُولاً ، وَ عَيْببي فيهِ مَستوراً يا أسمَعَ السّامعينَ .
دعاء اليوم السابع و العشرين
أللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ فَضْلَ لَيلَةِ القَدرِ ، وَ صَيِّرْ اُمُوري فيهِ مِنَ العُسرِ إلى اليُسرِ
، وَ اقبَلْ مَعاذيري وَ حُطَّ عَنِّي الذَّنب وَ الوِزْرَ ، يا رَؤُفاً بِعِبادِهِ الصّالحينَ .
دعاء اليوم الثامن و العشرين
أللّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ حَظِّي فيهِ مِنَ النَّوافِلِ ، وَ أكْرِمني فيهِ بِإحضارِ المَسائِلِ ، وَ قَرِّبْ فيهِ وَسيلَتي إليكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الوَسائِلِ ، يا مَن لا يَشْغَلُهُ إلحاحُ المُلِحِّينَ .
دعاء اليوم التاسع و العشرين
أللّهُمَّ غَشِّني فيهِ بالرَّحْمَةِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ التَّوفيقَ وَ العِصْمَةَ ، وَ طَهِّر قَلبي مِن غياهِبِ التُّهمَةِ ، يارَحيماً بِعبادِهِ المُؤمنينَ ...
دعاء اليوم الثلاثين
أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ بالشُّكرِ وَ القَبولِ عَلى ما تَرضاهُ وَ يَرضاهُ الرَّسولُ
مُحكَمَةً فُرُوعُهُ بِالأُصُولِ ، بِحَقِّ سَيِّدِنا مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلهِ الطّاهِرينَ ، وَ الحَمدُ للهِ رَبِّ العالمينَ
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## جواندي

*كل عام وانتم بخير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تشكري علي النقل
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*جزاءك الله عنا كل خير
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كل سنة وانت بخير
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*كل عام وانتم بخير
 ويارب تقدرنا علي الصيام والقيام .. وعلي ذكرك وشكرك، وحسن عباتك
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*
*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------

